

Ask YC: Do we need to file an amendment if we change our idea after incorporation? - boldstop

We've decided to switch to another idea but while incorporating as a Delaware C-corp, we mentioned things that were specific to our original idea.<p>I know that changing ideas is not uncommon. Does anyone know a good way to go about this? Do we need to file an amendment? Re-incorporate?
======
dbrush
Are you switching from software development to farming? It's a general note
about what your company intends to do; even then it's not hard to play six
degrees of separation with respect to industry. You're probably fine unless
the the above question is answered with a "yes" or "no, but".

